# Ins Netz mit Suse 8.0



## Sashman (10. Februar 2004)

Moin an alle!
Im Voraus ist zu bemerken, das ich Linux-anfänger bin und mir hoffendlich helfende Antworten so einfach wie möglich erklärt werden müssen.
Im Wörterbuch findet ihr unter DAU bestimmt meinen Namen.
Nun gut aller Anfang ist schwer.

Zu meinem Problem:

Habe mir bei einem Freund Suse 8.0 installiert, und bin dort auch ohne Probs (soweit ich mich erinnern kann) ins Netz gekommen. Allerdings unter Verwendung eines Routers. Bei mir zu Hause fxt das nicht. - kein Router vorhanden-
Habe ne Arcor DSL-Leitung und nVidia nForce Chipsatz an Bord und dachte mir der Treiber könnte vielleicht nicht passen. Ergo mit Win ins Netz und Treiber gesucht. Folgender gefunden:
NVIDIA nforce- 1.0-0241 suse 8.0 i386 rpm
und versucht den zu installieren.
Doch noch immer fxt nichts.
Kann mir jemand helfen, denn die andauernde Neustarterei um von Suse auf win zu wechseln geht mir tierisch auf die Nerven.
P.S.: Beim starten von Suse erhalte ich des weiteren folgende Angaben
         Kernel 2.4.1.8 4GB
         eth0 failed
         dsl1 skipped
achso Netzwerkkarte?= NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Adapter.
Für jede hilfreiche Antwort wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.
MfG Sashman


----------



## Sashman (16. Februar 2004)

Moin noch mal an alle!
Gehöre wahrscheinlich nicht zu den geduldigsten Menschen und hatte gehofft eher eine Antwort auf meine Frage zu bekommen.
Nun gut werd ich mal den Fragenumfang ein wenig eindämmen.
Kleine Schritte sollen ja auch zum Ziel führen.

Kann mir bitte bitte bitte jemand sagen, wie ich herausbekommen kann
woran das mit meinem Internetzugang krankt?

Vielleicht ergeben sich ja daraus neue Angaben, die mir weitere Lösungsmöglichkeiten eröffnen.
Habe in nem anderen Forum gelesen neuer Kernel neues Glück.
In wie weit kann das weiter helfen?

Stehe nun echt auf dem Schlauch.
Geküßst sei der Boden auf dem ihr Cracks lauft - besonders dann, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt.

Grüße und Dank im voraus Sashman


----------



## Sashman (19. Februar 2004)

Moin nochmals
O.K. schreib ich mir halt selbst.
Habe nochmals versucht oben genanntes rpm (1.0-0241) zu installieren.
Folgende Meldung erhalten 2.4.1 wird nicht installiert weil neuere Version 2.6.1 vorhanden bzw. bereits installiert.
Müßen die Treibersignaturen(2.4.1 ; 2.6.1) mit dem vorhandenen Kernel übereinstimmen?
Hab sowas gelesen bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher und will ja auch nichts zerstören tun.
Hab mir sicherheitshalber den 2.6.1er Kernel bei http://www.kernel.org herunter geladen ebenso ein tut wie man den Kernel kompiliert.
Bin nur unsicher ob das was nutzt.
Bitte nur um eine Wortmeldung die mir 100%ige Sicherheit bezüglich der Treibervermutung(oben stehende Frage) gibt.
THX für alle Meldungen

Sashman


----------

